# Love Bug



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Just for fun.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The best time when they are still puppies.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Lucille, he's two years old but that's still puppy for these guys I think.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie will be 3 in March and still plays like a puppy.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Cute!!! I have one of those too.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very sweet, I just love when they look like this.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That looks like one happy little Hav


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I just love to snuggle.... What a sweet picture!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

What a sweetie!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

He knows he's adored Shirley. , you can see it in his eyes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah makes m want to take a nap.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He does loo!k like a puppy! How sweet


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks to all our Forum friends. Just had to post this one--it gets to me. Dave is right as usual, Keeper knows he's loved.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Truffles (Jan 11, 2012)

ShirleyH said:


> Just for fun.


oh my goodness


----------

